# Super SS



## gego (May 4, 2019)

Last year it had three spikes, each had 7 flowers. This year I can see four but the last one is delayed, it may not catch up to make a foursome.
Still making seven flowers per spike. So I called SSS.


----------



## troy (May 4, 2019)

Thats an award winner!! Where did you get it? I'm curious to know who made it. I really like the horizontal petals


----------



## eds (May 4, 2019)

I can only hope my Saint Swithin is as vigorous! Very nice.


----------



## Guldal (May 4, 2019)

Gorgeous - congrats!

Kind regards,
Jens


----------



## gego (May 4, 2019)

troy said:


> Thats an award winner!! Where did you get it? I'm curious to know who made it. I really like the horizontal petals


SVO Troy,,, way back 6-7 years ago. Probably the fourth flowering. I need to repot this now as it has so many new growth. Dont think they have this cross anymore. ROTH was Samba and the phillie was DD's, i think. I was just lucky probably one of the best that came out from that cross.


----------



## emydura (May 4, 2019)

That is incredible. Seven flowers on a spike is amazing. The growths look pretty compact too. Quality flowers as well.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 4, 2019)

could you post a smaller picture of the whole plant in flower please. Scrolling loses the effect. Thanks.


----------



## gego (May 5, 2019)

Will post an update when all 21 flowers are open.
You are probably opening the pic on a computer screen or laptop. It is normal size on a phone. Try adjusting your resolution.


----------



## emydura (May 5, 2019)

gego said:


> Will post an update when all 21 flowers are open.
> You are probably opening the pic on a computer screen or laptop. It is normal size on a phone. Try adjusting your resolution.



I agree with Stephen. I have a 27-inch monitor and these photos are way to big for that. The photos are fine on my phone, but photos need to be posted so that everyone can view them, not just people using phones.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 5, 2019)

I have a 21" screen. 1920 X 1080. They are enormous. There must be an option to size to a 17" screen (which I think works best, IMHO)


----------



## musa (May 5, 2019)

Really amazing plant!


----------



## Wendy (May 5, 2019)

A very nice SS. Lovely wide dorsal on this one.


----------



## gego (May 5, 2019)

There are only two options upon loading in my phone,full and thumbnail. Check this out, don't know if resolution is good.


----------



## Justin (May 5, 2019)

That is amazing. Congrats!


----------



## Greenpaph (May 5, 2019)

Superb!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 6, 2019)

that's sort of better. Thanks.
I up[load the photo from icloud on my computer to postimage.org
more complicated but better 'control'


----------



## orchid527 (May 6, 2019)

That is an awesome St Swithin. The floriferousness alone makes it special, but the flowers are great too. Mike


----------



## cpmaniac (May 7, 2019)

Beautiful, and well grown - terrific job!


----------



## GuRu (May 8, 2019)

These phantastic flowers are a real feast for the eyes.


----------



## gego (Jul 4, 2019)

One spike broke my record with 8 flowers. 22 flowers in all and counting.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 4, 2019)

gego said:


> One spike broke my record with 8 flowers. 22 flowers in all and counting.



Wow!


----------



## SouthPark (Jul 4, 2019)

I don't think they get any better than this hahaha. Spectacular and outstanding.

Quote from Bruce : It's like a finger pointing away to the moon. Do not concentrate on the finger or you will miss all of the heavenly glory.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 5, 2019)

Jeez! Is that what it takes to bloom a Saint Swithin!?
Well done, thanks for sharing. One of my favorite multis!


----------



## blondie (Jul 5, 2019)

Simply stunning


----------



## gego (Jul 5, 2019)

NYEric said:


> Jeez! Is that what it takes to bloom a Saint Swithin!?
> Well done, thanks for sharing. One of my favorite multis!


Yup,, just whisper calmly " you are going to die pretty soon". It will only work once though.


----------



## Justin (Jul 6, 2019)

Wowza


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 6, 2019)

Superb!


----------

